# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Besnikërinë e përkthimit? Sot nuk e çon nëpërmend njeri

## shigjeta

*Besnikërinë e përkthimit? Sot nuk e çon nëpërmend njeri* 

Pas ekspozitës së hapur në ditën e librit, atë me titull Afrim Koçi-40 vjet përkthime, përkthyesi jep këtë intervistës të detajuar për momente të ndryshme të jetës së tij profesionale:

*Z. Koçi, ku jeni formuar?*

Babai na la një bibliotekë të vyer. Unë kam studiuar për ekonomi, kam bërë shkollë tregtare, shkollën e mesme në Tiranë, në teknikumin tregtar Nako Spiru. E kam pasur qejf tregtinë. U futa edhe në fakultetin ekonomik dhe nuk shkova deri sa më përjashtuan. Në vitin 1972 hyra në shtëpinë botuese Naim Frashëri. Çova materialet, përkthimet e mia, i pëlqyen edhe më morën. Atëherë ka pasur një veçori, që përkthyesit ishin të gjithë ish-intelektualë të vjetër. Të rinjtë nuk ishin krijuar akoma. Shkova edhe unë, gjysmë i deklasuar isha, pastaj erdhi brezi i të rinjve që dolën nga shkollat tona, Piro Misha, Shpëtim Çuçka. Në fillim kam përkthyer nga rusishtja, pastaj kam studiuar vetë gjuhët e huaja dhe fillova të përkthej nga gjermanishtja. Kam përkthyer nga frëngjishtja, kryesisht, rrallë tek nga anglishtja dhe italishtja. Rusishten e mësova si gjithë të tjerët se ishte koha që të shtynte, nga librat kishte mundësi shumë të mësoje. Gjermanishten e kam mësuar me tekstet e shkollës së mesme ruse, nga klasa e pestë deri në klasën e dhjetë, tekstet e nxënësve të shkollave ruse. Në tekstin e klasës së dhjetë kishte tekste nga Gëtja. E kam mësuar nëpërmjet rusishtes. Nuk e kam humbur interesin për letërsinë dhe gjuhën ruse, por e solli koha që ajo mbeti pastaj kur erdhi demokracia, nuk kishte më fare kërkesa për gjuhën ruse dhe unë i kushtova vëmendjen më të madhe gjermanishtes.

Më tej filloi puna te Naim Frashëri Natyrisht që letërsia ishte nën kontroll të rreptë. Nga pikëpamja organizative dhe profesionale, shtëpia botuese ishte organizuar mirë, me kërkesa shkencore-profesionale, kjo është e pamohueshme. Unë kam punuar atje nga viti 1973 deri në 1990-1991, në redaksinë që botonte letërsinë e huaj. Për përkthimin e çdo vepre do bëheshin 2 recensione, kërkohej mendimi i dy njerëzve të jashtëm. I lexonte edhe shefja, Donika Omari, një personalitet shumë pozitiv, e cila e ka ndihmuar punën aty. E merrte edhe redaktorja përkatëse për të parë nivelin, por më tepër për ta krahasuar me origjinalin, besnikërinë e përkthimit që sot as nuk i shkon në mend njeriut ajo. Më pas i merrte korrektori letrar, që i shikonte nga ana gjuhësore. Përkthimet e atëhershme janë përkthime të mira, cilësore.

Në atë klimë u përkthye Tolstoi, Gorki, Ibseni.

Të asaj kohe. Sot kam përkthyer gjermanët dhe një rus disident.
*
Cili është përkthimi që ka marrë më shumë nga mundi juaj?*

Ne të gjithëve librave u kushtonim punë. Unë edhe sot që smë detyron njeri dhe nuk e kaloj dot masën e përkthimit që bëja atëherë, 3-4 faqe në ditë, jo më shumë. Vendoset një autocensurë, një kod i brendshëm.

*Ky regjim i vinte në ndihmë përkthyesit për jetëgjatësinë?*

Kishte ligje atëherë edhe norma, si kudo edhe në shtëpinë botuese kishte norma. Mua më kishin dhënë një mesatare 4 faqe në ditë, por ishte puna e vazhdueshme.

*Sa paguheshit?* Për pagesat është kapitull më vete. Pagesat kanë qenë minimale, nuk konsiderohej as shkolla, as përvoja, kishim disa paga fikse. Kjo ka rrjedhur ngaqë ishin intelektualë të vjetër. Gjithë kërkesave tona për të rritur rrogën, vetëm kur e bënë problem përkthyesit e veprave të Enver Hoxhës, atëherë u ngritën rrogat dhe detyrimisht u futëm edhe ne në atë grup. Atëherë përfituam një pagë minimale si redaktorët, duke pasur parasysh arsimin e lartë, gjuhët e shumta, u futëm në vathë edhe ne.

*A mund të na përmendni raste veprash që keni përkthyer dhe më vonë janë censuruar?*

Unë flas për letërsinë e huaj, se nuk isha në redaksitë e letërsisë origjinale.

Kishte një lloj kufizimi. Veprat që hyjnizonin kapitalizmin, nuk lejoheshin. Bëheshin edhe shkurtime nëpër libra, por nëse një autor nuk ishte i përshtatshëm, ai nuk botohej fare. Në shumicën dërrmuese, letërsia që botonim te Naim Frashëri ishte shumë e mirë. Ka pasur edhe një kategori tjetër veprash, jo ndonjë letërsi kushedi se çfarë, si për shembull ajo e shkrimtarëve punëtorë komunistë. Këto ishin kushtet. Ishin vënë disa barriera, kështu që ishte e vështirë ti futeshe punës me një vepër që nuk do të botohej. Ishin gjithë këto hallka përpara dhe skarcoheshin ato që nuk na pëlqeheshin. Ka pasur një arkiv, një dollap të tërë redaksia jonë me përkthime, dorëshkrime të pabotuara. 2-3 nga librat mi kthyen mua shokët se u largova në vitin 1991. Ka qenë Shtatë vëllezërit me autor Aleksis Kivin, për të cilin mora edhe një çmim nga Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve. Ka qenë Mjekërkaltri i Max Frisch, edhe libra të tjerë. Kanë humbur, kanë qenë botime të mira, mirëpo shtëpia botuese nuk u ruajt, në ato periudha tranzicioni kur ndërroheshin drejtorët, u shpërdorua edhe biblioteka e saj, që ishte një nga bibliotekat më të mira.

*Arsyeja konkrete që nuk u botuan?*

Nuk u pëlqyen nga dikush dhe për të mos rrezikuar, i linin aty. Nuk rrezikonte njeri. Për një orientim që vinte nga lart, për një gjë që nuk u pëlqente atyre, bëhej katrahurë, mbledhje pas mbledhjeje, njerëzit i kanë hequr nga shtëpia botuese. Një shoku ynë thoshte: Letërsia e huaj është pëllëmbë e minj, ku duhet të shohësh ku të shkelësh.

*Me tu mbyllur Naim Frashëri u larguat edhe nga Shqipëria*

Ika në emigracion dhe u ktheva në 1996-ën. Atje punoja për gjermanishten në shkollë. Ndryshe nga tani, unë dhe shumë të tjerë e kemi mësuar gjuhën vet dikur, pa praktikë, nuk kishim kontakte me të huajt. Sot ka informacion nga televizioni, librat edhe fjalorët që tanimë i kanë edhe me shqiptim. Personalisht, me gjermanishten nuk kam pasur probleme me shqiptimin, po ashtu edhe me rusishten. Ndryshe është anglishtja. Ajo nuk mësohet pa mësues, nuk mësohet shqiptimi, nuk ka rregulla.

*Si ia keni dalë me përkthimin nga gjuhë të dyta?*

Merrnim shumë përkthime konfrontuese. Për Ibsenin, unë kam pasur pesë përkthime; rusisht, gjermanisht, frëngjisht dhe italisht dhe kështu nuk më shpëtonte gjë. Kam përkthyer nga gjuhë të tjera, por gjithmonë nga një gjuhë e dytë. Parimi i përkthimit  është:  Kur të lexosh një përkthim dhe të mos e marrësh vesh që është i tillë, ai është përkthim i mirë. Pra, duhet të mos kuptohet, por të rrjedhë, siç rrjedh origjinali.

*Një nga përkthimet më me rëndësi tuajat, krahas atyre letrare, kanë qenë Kujtimet e Eqrem bej Vlorës Çpërshtypje keni për këtë figurë?*

Ai është një kapitull tjetër. Unë më përpara nuk kam përkthyer vepra joletrare, por për çështje mbijetese dhe nuk i bënim naze, pale që kur e lexova pastaj, vepra më tërhoqi, edhe e bëra me dëshirë. Për herë të parë që u botuan Kujtimet ishin në dy libra, se kështu është edhe në origjinal, kurse për herën e dytë u bashkuan në një. Eqrem Vlora e kishte menduar me dy pjesë librin, ditën e fundit që ka mbaruar pjesën e dytë, vdiq. Pjesën e tretë, nga viti 1945 e deri më sot nuk arriti ta bënte. Mbase edhe më mirë, se aty do kishte prekur emra të kohës. Jemi edukuar në komunizëm me një imazh tjetër për bejlerët. Megjithëse gjithë Rilindja është meritë e kësaj klase. Ata e bënë Shqipërinë të pavarur. Ata që kishin shkollë dhe mundësi financiare, ata mund të punonin për këtë punë. Kishte edhe njerëz, edhe xhahila, por kishte edhe familje që ndihmuan edhe kulturën. Pra, unë e shoh pozitivisht. Edhe Zogu, bej ishte. Edhe Skënderbeu, bej ishte. Eqrem Vlora është një personazh shumë interesant, inteligjent, edhe me kulturë, edhe objektiv. Ai e thotë vetë te Kujtimet-se i shkroi në një kohë që nuk kishte më as frikë, as nuk kisha se çfarë të humbiste. Eqremi nuk kursehet edhe për klasën e tij. I kritikon edhe i thotë kush janë. Siç nuk kursehet edhe për disa figura kombëtare që ne i kemi idhuj, por që ai i ka njohur edhe i ka vënë. Libri është një vështrim ndryshe i historisë shqiptare. Edhe e shkroi shumë bukur, saqë lexohet si roman, jo si histori. Eqrem Bej Vlora, bej është. Shumë nga ish-komunistët ose të lidhur me komunizmin, kanë një paragjykim. Kur kam përkthyer Eqrem Bej Vlorën, më kanë ardhur njerëz që as nuk i njihja fare dhe më kanë uruar. Kujtimet dhe Mali magjik kanë qenë libra të mirë.

*Sa kohë ju ka marrë Mali magjik i Thomas Mann-it?*

Është 2 vëllime me 1200 faqe. Hyn te dashuritë e hershme, mirëpo para viteve 90 nuk e botonte njeri.

Puna e përkthyesit është punë prej murgu, tha një kolegu ynë, Edmond Tupja. Nuk vlerësohet. Përveç kësaj, libri nuk është për të gjithë.

*Po MTKRS, çrol duhet të ketë?.*

Të përpiqet të gjejë disa leva, disa mundësi që ti ndihmojë për eleminimin e këtyre defekteve. Duhet të bëjë diçka shteti. Shteti nuk mund të rrijë dorëjashtë. Sa mirë që ka një komision survejimi për Radio dhe Televizionin. Kjo punë duhet bërë edhe për librin. Kush merret këtu me përmbajtjen e librit?

*Jeta në familje, nga rrëfimi i autorit*

Lindi në Tiranë, në qershor të 1938-ës, disa muaj pas largimit të mbretit. Leka ka qenë 2 muaj më i madh se unë. Ne jemi nga Burgajeti, aty janë edhe Zogollajt edhe Koçajt. Të tre vëllezërit janë kulturuar në mënyrë autodidakte. Ishte e çuditshme në ato vite! Vëllai i madh, Shyqyri Koçi, ka qenë nënprefekti i parë i Matit, i emëruar nga Qeveria e Vlorës. Qeveria e Vlorës i dërgoi flamurin për ta ngritur në Mat. Më vonë u bë shef i Financës dhe kryetar i Komisionit Elektoral për Matin. Kur Zogu vuri kandidaturën në Mat, vëllai nuk e pranoi sepse ishte nën moshë, ishte 20 e ca vjeç. Atëherë, Zogu, ministër i Brendshëm në Tiranë, e shkarkoi nënprefektin, emëroi të tjerë dhe pas disa muajsh e vranë Shyqyri Koçin. E vranë, dhe unë e kam atë shkresën e post-komandës së Matit, që i shkruan Ministrisë së Brendshme: Shyqyri Koçi u vra, filani u shpërblye me kaq para. Tahiri, im atë, ka qenë nëpunës i thjeshtë në të gjitha shtetet, kulturëdashës. Të gjithë librat që kanë dalë para 45-ës ne i kemi në shtëpi. Ne jemi myslimanë, por unë kam pasur të gjitha revistat katolike, ortodokse, pra kemi qenë një shtëpi libradashësish. Ne jemi shtatë fëmijë, 3 motra dhe 4 vëllezër. Jetojmë të gjithë, vetëm vëllai më i madh ka vdekur

_MAPO_

----------

